

BarCampBlock in Palo Alto - this weekend - anyone attending? - RyanGWU82
http://barcamp.org/BarCampBlock

======
SwellJoe
I'm planning to attend at least Saturday, assuming nothing else comes up. I'll
be the one in the Virtualmin T-shirt (then again, I've sent out a bunch of
them, so I suppose it isn't impossible for someone else to be wearing one...).
Y'all be sure to say "hi" if you see me.

------
RyanGWU82
I just found out about this a few minutes ago. I'd kinda like to go but it's
rather late notice, I already had plans for this weekend. Are any of you
going?

------
gibsonf1
It looks interesting, but what happens there exactly?

~~~
chaostheory
I could be wrong but I think it's just a venue for programmers (most likely
entrepreneurial ones) to get together and build something cool (possible
during the course of just that weekend)

~~~
SwellJoe
It's an "unconference" where everyone presents, everyone watches, and lots of
socializing goes on. It's not about building things, though I imagine it's
hard to resist building something if you meet up with folks or ideas that set
you aflame with enthusiasm.

Imagine a developers conference without suits setting it up or major booths
from people who want to sell you stuff. I doubt this one will be free of suits
or people hocking there wares, as it is so large...but it should still be fun
and predominantly free of entreprisey conference trappings.

Of course, to cover the other side, imagine a conference in which no one
decides who presents--anybody who wants to write their name on the board can
present something, no matter how stupid. You will see numerous boring, poorly
planned and poorly presented, talks. You can walk away, however, and not feel
bad about wasting any money because it is all free.

All around, a good time.

------
chaostheory
I can't make it Sat, but I'm going on Sunday

